# Μεταφράσεις και πτυχιακές, από ειδικούς, με απόλυτη εχεμύθεια



## Giorgos (Dec 21, 2011)

Γεια σας παιδιά, συγχαρητήρια για το forum. 

Είμαι εδώ για να να ζητήσω την άποψη σας για ένα site που βρήκα. Έχω κάποια project για μετάφραση να τελειώσω και χρειάζομαι έμπειρους μεταφραστές. Βρήκα αυτό το site : http://manolakos.gr/en/services/translation-services.html και μου φαίνεται πολύ καλό, θα δοκιμάσω να δω, θέλω να ξέρω μήπως κάποιος έχει χρησιμοποιήσει αυτήν την εταιρία.

Ευχαριστώ,
Φιλικά, Γιώργος


----------



## Palavra (Dec 21, 2011)

Καλημέρα και καλώς όρισες!

προσωπικά, δεν έχω ξανακούσει το γραφείο, και δεν έχω άποψη για την ποιότητα των υπηρεσιών του. Θα ήθελα ωστόσο να κάνω μια παρατήρηση σχετικά με την ενότητα Επίσημες και επικυρωμένες μεταφράσεις κειμένων που εμφανίζεται στον ιστότοπό του.


Παρέχουμε επίσημες και επικυρωμένες μεταφράσεις απλών αλλά και επιστημονικών κειμένων, από αναγνωρισμένους μεταφραστές, ισότιμες του υπουργείου εξωτερικών, για συναλλαγές με δημόσιο ή ιδιωτικό φορέα.
[...]
Συνεργαζόμαστε με ένα δίκτυο που αποτελείται από επαγγελματίες μεταφραστές αναγνωρισμένους από το Δημόσιο καθώς και με μεταφραστές δικηγόρους που μας παρέχουν επίσημες και επικυρωμένες μεταφράσεις και αντίγραφα.​

Δεν υπάρχει στην Ελλάδα έννοια «μεταφραστή που αναγνωρίζεται από το δημόσιο». Επικυρωμένες μεταφράσεις μπορούν να κάνουν οι μεταφραστές του ΥπΕξ, οι δικηγόροι, και οι πτυχιούχοι του Τμήματος Ξένων Γλωσσών, Μετάφρασης και Διερμηνείας του Ιονίου Πανεπιστημίου. Κατά τα λοιπά, το επάγγελμα δεν ρυθμίζεται με κάποιον τρόπο, καθώς δεν είναι υποχρεωτική η εγγραφή σε κανενός είδους επιμελητήριο, και δεν υπάρχει επίσημος φορέας που να παρέχει άδεια εξάσκησης επαγγέλματος, άρα δεν υπάρχει και αναγνώριση του Δημοσίου. Εκτός αν εννοεί ότι οι μεταφραστές που χρησιμοποιεί είναι εγγεγραμμένοι στον ΟΑΕΕ, πράγμα για το οποίο δεν απαιτείται κανενός είδους πτυχίο ή πιστοποιητικό ή άλλη απόδειξη ότι είναι κανείς μεταφραστής.

Επίσης, λέει στην ίδια σελίδα:

Στόχος μας είναι να παραδίδουμε, όχι απλά ένα μεταφρασμένο κείμενο, αλλά το κείμενο όπως θα γραφόταν στην γλώσσα που μεταφράζεται.​

Πιο πάνω, αναφέρει μεταξύ των πεδίων ειδίκευσης του γραφείου τις νομικές μεταφράσεις. Στις νομικές μεταφράσεις λοιπόν δεν είναι δυνατόν να μεταφράσεις ένα κείμενο «όπως θα γραφόταν στη γλώσσα που μεταφράζεται», και αυτό για πολλούς λόγους. Ο κυριότερος είναι ότι τα νομικά συστήματα χωρών όπως π.χ. η Αγγλία ή οι ΗΠΑ είναι διαφορετικά από αυτό της Ελλάδας, πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι όχι μόνο χρησιμοποιείται ορολογία που δεν υπάρχει υποχρεωτικά και στις δύο γλώσσες, αλλά ακολουθείται και διαφορετικό τυπικό. Δεν μπορείς, ας πούμε, να πάρεις μια διαθήκη που είναι έτσι και να την κάνεις έτσι.


----------



## rogne (Dec 21, 2011)

Θα ήθελα να προσθέσω μια παράμετρο, αν επιτρέπεται -- και απευθύνομαι κυρίως στον συνονόματο που άνοιξε το νήμα. Αφού αναζητείτε μεταφραστές σε ένα μεταφραστικό φόρουμ, ίσως θα ήταν σκόπιμο να παρακάμψετε τις εταιρείες-μεσάζοντες και να απευθυνθείτε κατευθείαν σε συναδέλφους. Αντί δηλαδή να επιδιώκετε να διασταυρώσετε μέσω ημών την αξιοπιστία μιας εταιρείας, θα μπορούσατε ενδεχομένως να αναρτήσετε μια αγγελία για τις μεταφράσεις που σας ενδιαφέρουν. 

Δεν υπάρχει κάποια μομφή στην παρατήρησή μου, απλώς επισημαίνω αυτό που εμένα τουλάχιστον μου φαίνεται λογικό. Έμπειροι και ικανότατοι μεταφραστές, εξειδικευμένοι σε ποικίλους τομείς, δραστηριοποιούνται και εκτός εταιρειών-μεσαζόντων, και ασφαλώς πολλοί από αυτούς συγκαταλέγονται στα μέλη της Λεξιλογίας. Επίσης, θα συμφωνείτε, φαντάζομαι, ότι είναι προτιμότερο ένας άξιος μεταφραστής να πληρώνεται στο ακέραιο για τη δουλειά που κάνει, αντί να χάνει την προμήθεια που του παρακρατεί μια εταιρεία όταν αναλαμβάνει δουλειές που του ανατίθενται μέσω αυτής.


----------



## Earion (Dec 21, 2011)

Για μένα αρκεί και μόνο αυτή η σελίδα για να τον καταδικάσει στα Τάρταρα. Εξ όνυχος τον λέοντα. Άνθρωπος που βγαίνει και διαφημίζει ανοιχτά ότι δέχεται παραγγελίες για να γράφει επιστημονικές εργασίες (και κοκορεύεται, τρομάρα του, για την ποιότητα, την έγκαιρη παράδοση και την εχεμύθεια) τι καλό μπορεί να έχει σαν επαγγελματίας; Ότι η λογοκλοπή είναι σοβαρή παράβαση της επιστημονικής δεοντολογίας (για να μην πω αδίκημα, τιμωρούμενο από το νόμο) δεν το έχει κατά νου; :angry:


----------



## mtf_drm (Dec 22, 2011)

Αυτό ήθελα να ρωτήσω κι εγώ, αλλά με πρόλαβε ο συνάδελφος "rogne". Γιατί να μην απευθυνθείτε κατευθείαν μέσω αγγελίας εδώ σε διάφορους έμπειρους μεταφραστές και χρειάζεται να πάτε μέσω Λαμίας -λαϊκιστί- για να γίνει η δουλειά σας; Την εταιρία πρώτη φορά την ακούω είναι η αλήθεια, οπότε δεν μπορώ να εκφέρω άποψη.


----------



## Count Baltar (Dec 22, 2011)

Πολλή ευγένεια έχει πέσει σε αυτό το νήμα, και κάτι μου λέει ότι περιμένετε να μπει κάνας λωλός σαν ελόγου μου να πει το προφανές.


----------



## fotinoula (Dec 25, 2011)

Καλησπέρα,

Είμαι νέα στο forum - αν και όχι ιδιαίτερα νέα στη ζωή  - και είπα να γράψω κι εγώ κάτι για την εταιρεία manolakos.gr για την οποία γίνεται λόγος. Είχα συνεργαστεί στο παρελθόν μαζί τους ως εξωτερική συνεργάτιδα και πρέπει να πω ότι τα πράγματα δεν ήταν και άσχημα, συγκριτικά με αυτά που βλέπουμε σε άλλα μεταφραστικά γραφεία. Βέβαια, ως προς τις αμοιβές που δίνει στους μεταφραστές δεν είναι και το καλύτερο. Άσε που ορισμένες φορές τα deadlines είναι λιγό, πολύ... πάρα πολύ στενά.
Όντως τις μεταφράσεις τις κάνουν συνήθως δίγλωσσοι, κι αυτό όχι γιατί ζουν όλοι στην Ελλάδα, αλλά γιατί συνεργάζονται και με μεταφραστές του εξωτερικού, αυτός είναι ο λόγος για τον οποίο μειώθηκε η συνεργασία μου μαζί τους. Όταν υπάρχει δίγλωσσος με σπουδές τι να σου κάνω κι εγώ η Ελληνοπούλα του Ιονίου;;
Επίσης, όταν λένε "Στόχος μας είναι να παραδίδουμε, όχι απλά ένα μεταφρασμένο κείμενο, αλλά το κείμενο όπως θα γραφόταν στην γλώσσα που μεταφράζεται." μήπως εννοούν proofreading; Σε μια επιστολή ή κείμενο πιο χαλαρό ως προς την γραφή (όχι νομικό, ιατρικό ή μηχανολογικό) θα ήταν ωραίο να είναι γραμμένο από κάποιον που έχει την αγγλική για παράδειγμα ως μητρική του γλώσσα. Θυμάμαι μια φορά που είχα πάει να πάρω ένα κείμενο προς μετάφραση, στέλνανε μια εργασία (dissertation) σε Βρετανό για να την κάνει να φαίνεται γραμμένη απευθείας στην αγγλική και όχι μεταφρασμένη.
Ως προς τις εργασίες που γράφουν: Όλοι ξέρουμε ότι υπάρχει, υπάρχουν εκατοντάδες σελίδες και αγγελίες τέτοιου είδους. Ναι, το καταδικάζω κι εγώ. Ναι, το έχω κάνει κι εγώ (έγραφα για συμφοιτητές μου εργασίες και εξασφάλιζα το χαρτζηλίκι μου). Ο αναμάρτητος πρώτος το λίθο βαλέτω!
Τέλος, γιατί φοβάμαι ότι σας κούρασα, Γιώργο καλό θα ήταν να δίνεις τη μετάφραση απευθείας στον μεταφραστή και για να πληρώνετε απευθείας και καλύτερα για το έργο του, αλλά και εσύ να έχεις επικοινωνία μαζί του.

Φιλικά,
Φωτεινή


----------



## nickel (Dec 25, 2011)

Καλωσήρθες, Φωτεινούλα.

Η διατύπωση «Στόχος μας είναι να παραδίδουμε, όχι απλά ένα μεταφρασμένο κείμενο, αλλά το κείμενο όπως θα γραφόταν στην γλώσσα που μεταφράζεται» δεν λέει τίποτα διαφορετικό από αυτό που περιμένουμε από κάθε (σχεδόν) μετάφραση, δηλαδή να μην καταλαβαίνεις ότι είναι μετάφραση. Στις νομικές μεταφράσεις έχουμε κάποιες ιδιορρυθμίες, όπως τις εξηγεί η Palavra.

Στη συνέχεια διαβάζω:
«Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι δεν χρησιμοποιούμαι εφαρμογές αυτόματης μετάφρασης. Όλα τα κείμενα μεταφράζονται από αναγνωρισμένους μεταφραστές κάνοντας χρήση μόνο επαγγελματικών λεξικών όπου κρίνεται απαραίτητο».

«Χρησιμοποιούμαι» ή «χρησιμοποιούμε»; Αυτό το πρόβλημα με τις καταλήξεις το έχω κι εγώ, πρέπει να προσέχω συνέχεια να μη μου ξεφεύγουν αυτά τα μαργαριτάρια. Την έχεις πάθει κι εσύ στο «πληρώνετε». Αλλά, για διάφορους λόγους, είναι κάπως περίεργη η όλη διατύπωση, η ανάγκη να ειπωθεί ότι δεν χρησιμοποιούνται μεταφραστικές μηχανές, το άλμα στους «αναγνωρισμένους μεταφραστές» (μακάρι να ήξερα ποια είναι η «αναγνώριση» σ’ αυτή την περίπτωση) και κυρίως αυτό για τη «χρήση μόνο επαγγελματικών λεξικών όπου κρίνεται απαραίτητο» (αμ δεν φτάνουν τα λεξικά σήμερα για να κάνεις τη δουλειά σου, πρέπει να αλωνίζεις στο διαδίκτυο, να ρωτάς και σε κανένα φόρουμ). Έχω την εντύπωση ότι οι διατυπώσεις αποσκοπούν σε εντυπωσιασμό των υποψήφιων πελατών. Οι περπατημένοι μεταφραστές γελάνε με κάτι τέτοια.

Η εκπόνηση φοιτητικών εργασιών είναι καταδικαστέα αν και θεωρώ ότι τη μεγαλύτερη ευθύνη την έχουν τα εκπαιδευτικά ιδρύματα αφού θα έπρεπε να ελέγχουν συνεχώς την επάρκεια των φοιτητών τους. Δεν μπορείς να τρως τα λεφτά των γονιών και το χρόνο των παιδιών αν δεν βεβαιώνεσαι συνέχεια ότι οι φοιτητές σου έχουν τις απαραίτητες γνώσεις, γλωσσικές και επιστημονικές, για να προχωρούν κανονικά στις σπουδές. Δυστυχώς, η οικονομική διάσταση έχει βάλει κάποια πράγματα σε δεύτερη μοίρα (κοινώς, κάποιοι κάνουν τα στραβά μάτια). Αποτέλεσμα: η απαξίωση των πτυχίων. Μιλάω για τα ξένα πανεπιστήμια, μια και τα δικά μας είναι μια διαφορετική συζήτηση.

Δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς εννοεί ο Count Baltar με το «προφανές». Αν εννοεί ότι το μέλος Giorgos γράφτηκε για να κάνει έμμεση διαφήμιση, ναι, μας πέρασε από το νου, αλλά δεν σκεφτήκαμε να διαγράψουμε το μήνυμά του επειδή διατυπώθηκαν πολύ γρήγορα δύο σεβαστές απόψεις. Άλλωστε, (καταθέτω προσωπική άποψη) δεν χάλασε ο κόσμος αν κάποιος μεταφραστής θέλει να διαφημίσει ότι κάνει μεταφράσεις — οι ιδιοκτήτες του φόρουμ δεν έχουν αποφασίσει ακόμα ποια θα είναι η πολιτική τους, αλλά είναι γνωστό ότι υπάρχουν διεθνείς μεταφραστικοί ιστότοποι όπου και οι μεταφραστές και τα μεταφραστικά γραφεία προβάλλουν τις υπηρεσίες τους και οι μεταφραστές μπορούν να καταθέσουν τη γνώμη τους για τα γραφεία (είναι απαραίτητο οι μεταφραστές να είναι γνωστής ταυτότητας, τουλάχιστον στους ιδιοκτήτες του ιστότοπου).

Καλά Χριστούγεννα!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 14, 2013)

*Η πτυχιακή σας, από ειδικούς, με απόλυτη εχεμύθεια*

Με αφορμή μια αγγελία (από σημερινή ανάρτηση, στο LiFO).


----------



## SBE (Jan 14, 2013)

H αγγελία λέει "συνδρομή στη συγγραφή". Γιατί αμέσως ο νους μας στο κακό; Επί οχτώ χρόνια έκανα κάθε Φεβρουάριο μια διάλεξη με τίτλο "πώς να γράψετε την εργασία σας". Μία ώρα μίλαγα εγώ και μία ώρα απαντούσα ερωτήσεις φοιτητών. Συνδρομή στην εργασία τους, δηλαδή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 14, 2013)

Δηλαδή, SBE, πιστεύεις ότι μπήκε αγγελία με ειδικότητες κάθε λογής για γενικές συμβουλές; Εσύ, τουλάχιστον, έχεις αποδείξει ότι είσαι πολύ πιο πονηρεμένη σε αυτές τις περίεργες αγγελίες...


----------



## Palavra (Jan 14, 2013)

SBE said:


> H αγγελία λέει "συνδρομή στη συγγραφή". Γιατί αμέσως ο νους μας στο κακό; Επί οχτώ χρόνια έκανα κάθε Φεβρουάριο μια διάλεξη με τίτλο "πώς να γράψετε την εργασία σας". Μία ώρα μίλαγα εγώ και μία ώρα απαντούσα ερωτήσεις φοιτητών. Συνδρομή στην εργασία τους, δηλαδή.


Άσε που αν το θέμα ήταν η μεθοδολογία, δεν θα ζητούσε καθηγητές όλων των ειδικοτήτων. Και επίσης, στα διδακτορικά υποτίθεται ότι σε κατευθύνει ο επιβλέπων, όχι ότι σε βοηθάει κάποιος άλλος με γενική ειδίκευση στο αντικείμενο στο οποίο υποτίθεται ότι εσύ κάνεις πρωτότυπη έρευνα, έτσι δεν είναι;


----------



## bernardina (Jan 14, 2013)

Σε ακτίνα πολλών χιλιομέτρων γύρω από το σπίτι μου, κάθε τόσο βλέπω κολλημένες αγγελίες που διαφημίζουν έγκυρη, έγκαιρη και συφερτική συγγραφή πτυχιακών και άλλων εργασιών. Με χαρτάκια που κρέμονται σαν κρόσσια από κάτω, όπου αναγράφεται το τηλέφωνο του τύπου, ο οποίος ισχυρίζεται ότι είναι -και δεν αποκλείεται να είναι πράγματι- αριστούχος απόφοιτος κάποιας οικονομικής σχολής του εξωτερικού.

Φαντάζομαι πως δεν είναι η μοναδική περίπτωση, σωστά;


----------



## SBE (Jan 14, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δηλαδή, SBE, πιστεύεις ότι μπήκε αγγελία με ειδικότητες κάθε λογής για γενικές συμβουλές; Εσύ, τουλάχιστον, έχεις αποδείξει ότι είσαι πολύ πιο πονηρεμένη σε αυτές τις περίεργες αγγελίες...



Πάντα πάμε με βάση τη διατύπωση. Κι η διατύπωση είναι διπλωματική. Άλλωστε πολύ σπάνια ζητάει κάποιος να του κάνει την εργασία ολόκληρη κάποιος άλλος, τις πιο πολλές φορές του δίνει ο άλλος υλικό και κατεύθυνση ή του καλογράφει την τρισάθλια εργασία. Περιπτώσεις να αγοράσεις έτοιμη την εργασία και να την παραδόσεις όπως είναι, ελάχιστες. Από τελείως ηλίθιους.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 14, 2013)

SBE said:


> Άλλωστε πολύ σπάνια ζητάει κάποιος να του κάνει την εργασία ολόκληρη κάποιος άλλος,


:lol: :lol:


----------



## SBE (Jan 14, 2013)

Παλ, νομίζεις ότι μπορεί κανείς να εξεταστεί σε εργασία που δεν την έχει δουλέψει έστω και λίγο; Χωρίς να το καταλάβει καθηγητής που ενδιαφέρεται και ξέρει τις ικανότητες των φοιτητών του;
Εγώ που έχω επιβλέψει καμιά εικοσαριά εργασίες μέχρι τώρα πιστεύω πως όχι. Δεν είναι δυνατόν να σου στέλνει ημέιλ με εκατό εκφραστικά λάθη και να υποβάλλει εργασία χωρίς ούτε ένα λάθος. Όπως δεν είναι δυνατόν να είναι κολλημένος στην αρχή της εργασίας έξι μήνες και δυο βδομάδες αργότερα να σου παραδίδει άψογη ολοκληρωμένη εργασία. 
Και ναι, έχω πιάσει φοιτητή για αντιγραφή.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 14, 2013)

SBE said:


> Χωρίς να το καταλάβει καθηγητής που ενδιαφέρεται και ξέρει τις ικανότητες των φοιτητών του;


Υποθέτεις ότι ο καθηγητής ενδιαφέρεται στ' αλήθεια. Αντιθέτως, υπάρχουν καθηγητές που α) θέλουν να ξεμπερδεύουν, β) θέλουν να ξεμπερδεύουν και να πάρουν το σχετικό μισθολογικό επίδομα, γ) ξέρουν ότι ο φοιτητής είναι στόκος αλλά δεν τους πειράζει να έχουν στο βιογραφικό τους επίβλεψη καλών εργασιών, ανεξαρτήτως του πώς αυτές γίνονται. Ναι, δεν συμβαίνει συνέχεια, αλλά συμβαίνει, και μάλιστα πολύ εκτεταμένα.


----------



## nickel (Jan 14, 2013)

Οι περισσότεροι καθηγητές ξέρουν πότε έχει δει δεύτερο μάτι την εργασία του φοιτητή και πότε του την έχει γράψει ολόκληρη. Πολλές φορές κάνουν τα στραβά μάτια αν ξέρουν ότι ο φοιτητής έχει γράψει τουλάχιστον το άθλιο πρώτο χέρι. Του ζητούν να διορθώσει κάποια σημεία και, αν η εργασία αλλάξει ριζικά, ξέρουν ότι δεν έμαθε ο φοιτητής καλύτερα αγγλικά μέσα σε δυο εβδομάδες. Προτιμούν ωστόσο να πληρώσουν οι φοιτητές για ένα καλό σουλούπωμα παρά να πρέπει να βάλουν στο αρχείο τους μια εργασία που μπάζει από παντού (και στο επιστημονικό περιεχόμενο και στη γλώσσα). Αλλά δεν δέχονται (απ' όσο γνωρίζω) εργασίες γραμμένες αποκλειστικά από τρίτους. Ασυνείδητοι βέβαια υπάρχουν παντού.
(Αναφέρομαι σε αγγλικά πανεπιστήμια και μόνο.)


----------



## SBE (Jan 14, 2013)

Παλάβρα, αυτό νόμιζα κι εγώ μέχρι που άρχισα να επιβλέπω φοιτητές. Είναι εύκολο να καταλάβεις ποιός την έχει γράψει την εργασία. Επιπλέον, έχω αμφιβολίες για το κατά πόσο κάποιος που είναι έξω από το χορό, όσο καλός και να είναι, μπορεί να κάνει καλή εργασία, ειδικά σε εργαστηριακά θέματα, που δεν έχει πρόσβαση στα εργαστήρια. Τα πειράματα πάλι ο φοιτητής θα τα κάνει κι ο απ'έξω θα κάνει ρετουσαρίσματα. 
Όσο για το "καλή εργασία στο βιογραφικό", συγγνώμη, αλλά οι διπλωματικές και οι εργασίες για μάστερ δεν μετράνε στα βιογραφικά των επιβλεπόντων παρά μόνο σαν πείρα στην επίβλεψη. Αυτό που λες είναι το μικρομεσαίο της ελληνικής πραγματικότητας. Επειδή δεν κάνουμε τίποτα από έρευνα νομίζουμε ότι η διπλωματική εργασία ενός φοιτητή είναι σοβαρό επιστημονικό σύγγραμμα. Ενώ στην πραγματικότητα η διπλωματική γίνεται για καθαρά εκπαιδευτικούς λόγους και όπως πολλές πρώτες προσπάθειες συχνά είναι χάλια (μαθαίνει ο φοιτητής να σκέφτεται και να ερευνάει σαν επιστήμονας, κι όχι να είναι παθητικός ακροατής και παπαγάλος). 
Μία στις εκατό μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε δημοσίευση, και επωφελείσαι σαν επόπτης από τη δημοσίευση, αλλά όχι από την εργασία. Γιατί, σοβαρά τώρα, έχεις δει πολλά πέιπερ με προπτυχιακές εργασίες στη βιβλιογραφία τους;


----------



## Palavra (Jan 14, 2013)

nickel said:


> (Αναφέρομαι σε αγγλικά πανεπιστήμια και μόνο.)


Αυτό έχει σημασία στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, πάντως, διότι η ελληνική πραγματικότητα είναι διαφορετική. 

SBE, λίγο βιαστικά, τα εξής: α) δεν ξέρω για πέιπερ, αλλά έχω δει προπτυχιακές εργασίες σε βιογραφικό καθηγητή, αρχής γενομένης από την πτυχιακή μου, β) όταν ήμουν στο πανεπιστήμιο, ο επιβλέπων πτυχιακής -από ό,τι γνωρίζω- έπαιρνε χρήματα για κάθε πτυχιακή που επέβλεπε. Δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται τώρα, βέβαια, και μπορεί αυτό να μην ισχύει πια, αλλά γ) η αγγελία δεν απευθύνεται μόνο σε προπτυχιακούς, αλλά και σε μεταπτυχιακούς και διδακτορικούς. Μην συγκρίνεις την εμπειρία σου από την Αγγλία με τα της Ελλάδας, γιατί δεν έχει νόημα (φαντάζομαι ότι και το ότι προσπαθώ να σε πείσω δεν έχει νόημα, οπότε θα χρειαστεί να σταματήσω κάπου εδώ :)).


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 14, 2013)

SBE said:


> Άλλωστε πολύ σπάνια ζητάει κάποιος να του κάνει την εργασία ολόκληρη κάποιος άλλος.



Σε ποιον κόσμο;



SBE said:


> Δεν είναι δυνατόν να σου στέλνει ημέιλ με εκατό εκφραστικά λάθη και να υποβάλλει εργασία χωρίς ούτε ένα λάθος. Όπως δεν είναι δυνατόν να είναι κολλημένος στην αρχή της εργασίας έξι μήνες και δυο βδομάδες αργότερα να σου παραδίδει άψογη ολοκληρωμένη εργασία.
> Και ναι, έχω πιάσει φοιτητή για αντιγραφή.



Αν η εργασία είναι πρωτότυπη, πώς θα αποδείξεις ότι δεν την έγραψε ο ίδιος; Ναι, είναι σοβαρές ενδείξεις αυτά που αναφέρεις, αλλά όχι αποδείξεις· ειδικά αν δεν απαιτείται προφορική εξέταση ή αν η προφορική εξέταση χρησιμοποιείται μόνο ως μέρος του βαθμού.


----------



## SBE (Jan 14, 2013)

> α) δεν ξέρω για πέιπερ, αλλά έχω δει προπτυχιακές εργασίες σε βιογραφικό καθηγητή, αρχής γενομένης από την πτυχιακή μου


Άρα έκανες εξαιρετική εργασία υψηλής ποιότητας (και δεν ισχύουν τα περί φτωχομιζέριας του Έλληνα ερευνητή). 


> β) όταν ήμουν στο πανεπιστήμιο, ο επιβλέπων πτυχιακής -από ό,τι γνωρίζω- έπαιρνε χρήματα για κάθε πτυχιακή που επέβλεπε.


Συνήθως έτσι γίνεται, αλλά ένας σοβαρός καθηγητής θα αναλάβει όσες εργασίες μπορεί να επιβλέψει επιτυχώς, όχι όσες του χρειάζονται για να αλλάξει ιχ. Μη γελάς, είπα "σοβαρός". 



> γ) η αγγελία δεν απευθύνεται μόνο σε προπτυχιακούς, αλλά και σε μεταπτυχιακούς και διδακτορικούς.


Μέχρι και μάστερ κάνεις αντιγραφή. Αλλά πώς γίνεται να σου κάνει άλλος το διδακτορικό ολόκληρο; Γίνεται μόνο στο σύμπαν αυτών που νομίζουν ότι τα διδακτορικά είναι διαβάζω μερικά βιβλία και γράφω μια έκθεση. Ακόμα και στις θεωρητικές επιστήμες που δεν χρειάζονται εργαστήρια πρέπει να βγει ο υποψήφιος διδάκτορας στο δρόμο με το μαγνητόφωνο, να φτιάξει ερωτηματολόγια και να πείσει κόσμο να τα συμπληρώσει, να συνεργαστεί με άλλους φορείς για να έχει πρόσβαση στις πληροφορίες τους κλπ κλπ. Να, για παράδειγμα, μια γνωστή μου έκανε εθνογραφική- γλωσσολογική διατριβή. Για ένα χρόνο είχε πάρει τα βουνά και τα λαγκάδια και μίλαγε με παππούδες και γιαγιάδες στα χωριά. Μετά πλήρωσε κάποιον για απομαγνητοφώνηση και κάποιον να της μεταφράσει τους ξενόγλωσσους διαλόγους. Και μετά στρώθηκε να αναλύσει το υλικό. 
Θα μπορούσε να ζητήσει από κάποιον να της κάνει τη χαμαλοδουλειά στα κατσικοχώρια; Ίσως, αλλά γιατί; Αφού ήθελε να κάνει έρευνα σε αυτό τον κλάδο. Και άσε που άμα είσαι παρών όταν καταγράφονται τα διάφορα μπορείς να κάνεις καλύτερη ανάλυση μετά. Αλλά ακόμα κι αν το έκανε, δεν θα ήταν ανήθικο από ερευνητική άποψη: ξέρω ερευνητή που κάνει δημοσιεύσεις σε διεθνή περιοδικά με έρευνα σε κρατικά αρχεία χωρών που δεν μιλάει τη γλώσσα τους. Προσλαμβάνει κόσμο να κάνει την έρευνα και να του στέλνει υλικό. 
Μετά, θα μπορούσε να προσλάβει κάποιον να της κάνει την ανάλυση; Θα μπορούσε, αλλά είχε ήδη πρόσβαση σε κάποιον πολύ έμπειρο στη μεθοδολογία αυτή, και πολύ πρόθυμο να την βοηθήσει: τον καθηγητή της. Και το υπόλοιπο εργαστήριο. Γιατί είχαν το συνήθειο να μαζεύονται όλοι μια φορά το μήνα και να συζητάνε απορίες κλπ. Κι επειδή η σχέση δεν είναι ίδια με τη σχέση του προπτυχιακού, θα ήταν πολύ δύσκολο να προσποιείται ότι κάνει τη δουλειά χωρίς να την κάνει. 
Θα μπορούσε ίσως να προσλάβει κάποιον να της γράψει την εργασία με βάση τις σημειώσεις της, αλλά επειδή μέχρι να τελειώσει τη δουλειά οι σημειώσεις θα έχουν παρουσιαστεί σε συνέδρια, θα έχουν υποβληθεί ενδιάμεσες εργασίες κλπ το γράψιμο είναι κυρίως συρραφή και ρετουσάρισμα προϋπάρχοντος υλικού. Δηλαδή δεν θα το έλεγες 100% εξαπάτηση. 
Και τέλος, θα έπρεπε να είναι τσίφτισσα και καπάτσα για να εξαπατήσει την επιτροπή ολόκληρη. 
Στην καλύτερη, μπορείς να φορτωθείς ή να προσλάβεις κάποιον να σου κάνει μέρος της χαμαλοδουλειάς. Ολόκληρη διδακτορική διατριβή από την αρχή μέχρι το τέλος, δύσκολα...

Και πάμε τώρα στα διδακτορικά με κλινικές έρευνες ή εργαστηριακά πειράματα, ειδικά αυτά που τα εργαστήρια δεν στήνονται στην αποθήκη του σπιτιού μας και πρέπει π.χ. πρέπει να εξασφαλίσεις πρόσβαση για λίγο καιρό στη CERN... :twit: Καλά, ας μην πάμε...

Και τέλος, τα διδακτορικά παίρνουν πολλά χρόνια. Ποιός φοιτητής μπορεί να προσλάβει κάποιον και να του κόψει μισθό για τρία με πέντε χρόνια; Πότε θα κάνει απόσβεση του εξόδου αυτού;
Και ποιός θα δεχτεί να περάσει την ταλαιπωρία ενός διδακτορικού ξανά και ξανά χωρίς αναγνώριση; 

ΥΓ Αν υπάρχει κανένας πρόθυμος να με πληρώνει κανονικό (πολύ γερό) μισθό για να του κάνω το διδακτορικό στην ηλεκτρονική, ας στείλει προσωπικό. Η υπηρεσία περιλαμβάνει και φροντιστήριο για να μη φανεί η ασχετοσύνη του. Αλλά δεν περιλαμβάνει εργαστηριακή δουλειά ή χρήση εξειδικευμένου λογισμικού, εκτός αν μπορεί να μου το εξασφαλίσει. Ενδεικτικά, το λογισμικό που χρησιμοποίησα στο διδακτορικό μου για ηλεκτρομαγνητική ανάλυση, το οποίο παραμένει το κορυφαίο της αγοράς, κοστίζει στην απλή βερσιόν $12Κ. Το δωρεάν φοιτητικό πακέτο δεν έχει τις δυνατότητες που απαιτούνται σε διδακτορική διατριβή. 

ΥΓ2 Έριξα μια ματιά στον κλάδο μου στο αρχείο διδακτορικών του ΕΚΤ και πολύ φοβάμαι ότι με το επίπεδο που είδα απογοητεύτηκα. Κλικάρω σε μία τυχαία και η περίληψη ήταν τόσο κακογραμμένη που αν έψαχνα πληροφορίες δεν θα μου έλεγε αν αξίζει να διαβάσω την υπόλοιπη εργασία ή όχι. Δεν έλεγε ούτε τι μεθοδολογία χρησιμοποίησαν, ούτε τι συμπεράσματα έβγαλαν. Και δυστυχώς, ορισμένες (όχι πολλές) μου φάνηκαν όχι ικανοποιητικού επιπέδου (με επιφύλαξη, βέβαια). Και μετά λέμε δεν έχουν τα ελληνικά επιστημονικά προϊόντα citations. Ούτε εγώ προχώρησα την επιστήμη μπροστά έτη φωτός. Αλλά ήταν πρωτότυπη πρακτική δουλειά με επαρκή θεωρητική ανάλυση.


----------



## SBE (Jan 14, 2013)

Και να προσθέσω ότι η βιβλιογραφία της διδακτορικής διατριβής μου είχε 150 κομμάτια που τα ήξερα απ'έξω μέχρι να τελειώσω. ΚΑΙ την παραμονή της εξέτασης ήμουνα στη βιβλιοθήκη και διάβαζα ό,τι καινούργιο είχε βγει μπας και μου πουν "χτες όμως δημοσιεύτηκε άρθρο του τάδε που απορρίπτει την ερμηνεία σας". Και στην προφορική εξέταση απάντησα σε ερωτήσεις των εξεταστών δίνοντας παραπομπές στη βιβλιογραφία (συγγραφέα, τίτλο, έτος), χωρίς να συμβουλευτώ σημειώσεις. Κάποιος που έχει διαβάσει μια εργασία έτοιμη και πάει να την περάσει για δική του πρέπει να διαβάσει πάρα πάρα πάρα πολύ για να κάνει το ίδιο.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 14, 2013)

Τι βαθμό πήρες, αν επιτρέπεται;


----------



## agezerlis (Jan 14, 2013)

SBE said:


> Μέχρι και μάστερ κάνεις αντιγραφή. Αλλά πώς γίνεται να σου κάνει άλλος το διδακτορικό ολόκληρο; Γίνεται μόνο στο σύμπαν αυτών που νομίζουν ότι τα διδακτορικά είναι διαβάζω μερικά βιβλία και γράφω μια έκθεση.



Διαλέγω αυτό μόνο, εντελώς ενδεικτικά. Μου κάνει τρομερή εντύπωση το γεγονός ότι θεωρείς πως όλες αυτές οι παρατηρήσεις (που είναι σωστές) συνεπάγονται ότι όλοι όσοι πήραν διδακτορικό είχαν παρόμοια πορεία. Υπάρχουν διδακτορικά και "διδακτορικά". Για παράδειγμα, τόσοι και τόσοι πολιτικοί πήραν διδακτορικά ενώ παράλληλα δούλευαν σε άλλο αντικείμενο (για κάποιους απ' αυτούς έχουν γράψει και οι εφημερίδες). 

Ας μη συγχέουμε το δέον με το υπάρχον.


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 14, 2013)

Μια κουβέντα μόνο: +1 στην SBE.


----------



## SBE (Jan 14, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Τι βαθμό πήρες, αν επιτρέπεται;


Δεν βαθμολογούνται τα διδακτορικά, είναι pass/ fail. 
Αλλά αφού ρωτάς, πέρασα χωρίς να μου ζητήσουν αλλαγές ή διορθώσεις.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 14, 2013)

Εκείνο που ήθελα να πω, κι έχω δει από την εμπειρία μου, είναι ότι όσοι αγοράζουν την πτυχιακή τους (για διδακτορικά δεν γνωρίζω, όπως φάνηκε άλλωστε) ενδιαφέρονται κυρίως να περάσουν αξιοπρεπώς κι όχι για τον βαθμό — δλδ στοχεύουν σε κάποιο επίπεδο όπου οι αστοχίες επιτρέπονται.


----------



## SBE (Jan 14, 2013)

Αgezerlis, διδακτορικό και εργασία γίνεται. Δεν ξέρω πώς, αλλά γίνεται. Επίσης μπορεί να αντιγράψεις _αποσπάσματα_ από δουλειά άλλου και να μην κάνεις καλή παραπομπή στη βιβλιογραφία (στις θεωρητικές επιστήμες κυρίως), είτε κατά λάθος είτε επίτηδες. Αυτό όμως είναι άλλο ζήτημα. 
Τώρα, όχι, δεν έχουν όλοι την ίδια πορεία, αλλά έχουν παρόμοια, όπως παρόμοια πορεία έχει ο φοιτητής ιατρικής στην Ελλάδα και στην Σουηδία. Κι οι διδακτορικές διατριβές είναι λειτουργικές. Υπάρχει μια γενική τυπολογία που ακολουθείται από τα εκπαιδευτικά συστήματα και πρέπει να την ικανοποιήσει ο φοιτητής. Αν κάποιος παίρνει διδακτορικό χωρίς να ικανοποιεί κάποια ελάχιστα αυτό είναι πρόβλημα του πανεπιστημίου και των εξεταστών του, και ελπίζω να είναι εξαίρεση κι όχι κανόνας. 
Ναι, έχω ακούσει στην Ελλάδα περιπτώσεις που ο κακός καθηγητής δεν αφήνει τον φοιτητή να τελειώσει. Όπως είχα ακούσει και σχέδια για το μέλλον: θα κάνω διδακτορικό για να πάρω εκπαιδευτική άδεια. 
Εμ βέβαια, άμα νομίζουν ότι διδακτορικό = πληρωμένες διακοπές...

Να σου πω μόνο ότι Άγγλος φοιτητής που επέβλεπα (προπτυχιακός) έλεγε τα ίδια για μένα. Στην πραγματικότητα είχε πρόβλημα ακόμα και με τα αγγλικά του και δεν ήξερε πώς γίνεται μια εργασία αλλά αρνιόταν να μάθει. Τον είχα βάλει κάτω και του τα είχα εξηγήσει με το νι και με το σίγμα, σε σημείο που ο προϊστάμενός μου μου έλεγε ότι δεν κάνω εγώ την εργασία αλλά ο φοιτητής. Το καταλάβαινε ο φοιτητής; Όχι. Αλλά πήγε στο φοιτητικό φόρουμ και παραπονιόταν για μένα, χωρίς να έχει προσέξει ότι ήμουνα μοντερέιτορ (δεν του είπα τίποτα, πιστεύω στην ελευθερία του λόγου και άλλωστε τον προσγείωσαν οι άλλοι φοιτητές). 
Και γενικά όλοι οι ηλίθιοι νομίζουν ότι είναι Αϊνστάιν και τους φταίει το σύστημα. Και νομίζω ότι σε πολλές περιπτώσεις φταίει το σύστημα- που τους βοηθάει. Ενώ θα έπρεπε να τους προσγειώνει.


----------



## SBE (Jan 14, 2013)

Ζαζ, το καταλαβαίνω και ελπίζω κάθε φορά να οφείλεται η αντιγραφή όχι σε τεμπελιά αλλά σε άλλα προβλήματα. Ίσως αν είχαν συνηθίσει να γράφουν εργασίες και αν είχαν αξιώσεις για καλό βαθμό κλπ να μην το έκαναν. Δηλαδή για άλλη μια φορά αυτό δείχνει τις ελλείψεις του συστήματος. Και ελλείψεις δεν έχει μόνο η Ελλάδα, φυσικά, γι' αυτό το φαινόμενο είναι γενικότερο.


----------



## Resident (Jan 15, 2013)

Θα ήθελα να προσθέσω στην συζήτηση, πάντα με βάση την εμπειρία μου, ότι ναι, υπάρχουν στην Ελλάδα γραφεία που "βοηθούν" στην συγγραφή διπλωματικών εργασιών. Αν και τελευταία δεν βλέπω τόσες πολλές καταχωρήσεις/διαφημίσεις. Επίσης γνωρίζω περιπτώσεις βοήθειας στην στατιστική επεξεργασία δεδομένων. Για MSc & PhD είναι λίγο δύσκολο είτε μιλάς για Ελλάδα είτε ΕΕ είτε ΗΠΑ. Αν και προσωπικά δεν τρέφω καμία εκτίμηση για αρκετά ιατρικά διδακτορικά κλινικής φύσεως είτε προέρχονται από το ΕΚΠΑ είτε από το Harvard.

Η παγκόσμια αγορά επιμέλειας επιστημονικών εργασιών Κινέζων, Ιαπώνων, Κορεατών, Ιρανών (η λίστα είναι μακριά) ανθεί και επιπλέον όσοι κάνουν αυτοί την δουλειά διαφημίζουν πέραν της επιμέλειας 1) βοήθεια στην επιλογή περιοδικών ώστε να δημοσιευτεί η εργασία και 2) βοήθεια στην συγγραφή ώστε να "συμμαζευτεί" η εργασία. Το δεύτερο αγγίζει τα όρια συμμετοχής στην εργασία.


----------



## SBE (Jan 15, 2013)

Ενδιαφέρον το πέιπερ, Resident. Εγώ ευνοούμαι αλφαβητικά, οπότε σε όσα πειπερ έχω συν-συγγράψει υποστηρίζω σθεναρά την αλφαβητική δικαιοσύνη στην παράθεση των συγγραφέων, σκεφτόμουν μάλιστα να αλλάξω το όνομα σε ASBE, για καλύτερα αποτελέσματα, αλλά η συσχέτιση με το ζωικό βασίλειο δεν μου άρεσε.  

Όπως είπα και πιο πάνω, πιο συχνό μου φαίνεται το φαινόμενο σε προπτυχιακό επίπεδο για πολλούς λόγους, ένας είναι ότι πανεπιστήμιο πάνε πολλοί και άσχετοι και έχουν συχνά πίεση από γονείς κλπ. Διδακτορικό κάνουν λίγοι, κυρίως κολλημένοι με το πανεπιστήμιο. Πολύ σπάνια βρίσκεις υποψήφιους διδάκτορες χωρίς κανέναν ενδιαφέρον για το αντικείμενο. Και ναι, έχω γνωρίσει έναν τέτοιο, κι ήταν Έλληνας, και είχε καταφέρει να του κάνουν μέρος της δουλειάς άλλοι, και μάλιστα δωρεάν. 
Για τα ιατρικά διδακτορικά έχω κι εγώ επιφυλάξεις. Ένας φίλος μου γιατρός έκανε διδακτορικό γιατί λέει στην ειδικότητά του χωρίς διδακτορικό δεν έβρισκες δουλειά (στην Αγγλία). Όταν αρχίζει να γίνεται υποχρεωτικό για την εξωπανεπιστημιακή επαγγελματική σου εξέλιξη το διδακτορικό, φυσικό είναι να εμφανίζονται φαινόμενα εξαγοράς του τίτλου. Στην Ελλάδα κάποια εποχή χάσαμε κι αυτό το μέτρο, γιατί με διδακτορικό έμπαινες μπροστά στη λίστα του ΑΣΕΠ. Δεν είναι ξεφτίλα κάτι τέτοια; Δε λέω να μην υπάρχει διαβάθμιση προσόντων, αλλά τελικά το μόνο που κατάφερε το μέτρο ήταν να υποβιβαστεί το διδακτορικό.


----------



## Zazula (May 9, 2013)

Η προσφορά "συνδρομής στη συγγραφή" συνεχίζεται: http://www.facebook.com/DeskNET


----------



## bernardina (May 9, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Η προσφορά "συνδρομής στη συγγραφή" συνεχίζεται: http://www.facebook.com/DeskNET



Ο ΤΖΑΜΠΑΣ ΖΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΙΣ ΦΟΙΤΗΤΙΚΕΣ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΕΣ....Έλα με τον φίλο/η σου και η μία από τις δύο εργασίες θα γίνει ΔΩΡΕΑΝ!!!!!!!

Κι ύστερα σου λένε ότι στην Ελλάδα δεν υπάρχει επιχειρηματικότητα.


----------



## Pericles (May 10, 2013)

SBE said:


> Μέχρι και μάστερ κάνεις αντιγραφή. Αλλά πώς γίνεται να σου κάνει άλλος το διδακτορικό ολόκληρο;



Ευρισκόμενος καθ' οδόν του δικού μου δρ, έχω κι εγώ αυτή την απορία. Βασικά, πιστεύω ότι δε γίνεται. Μπορώ να παραθέσω δέκα σελίδες λόγους γι' αυτό (έχω διαβάσει και τα υπόλοιπα σχετικά μηνύματα). Αλλά αν ο επαγγελματίας λέει ότι το κάνει, θα γίνεται. Τα υπόλοιπα περιττεύουν.



Earion said:


> Για μένα αρκεί και μόνο αυτή η σελίδα για να τον καταδικάσει στα Τάρταρα.





fotinoula said:


> Ναι, το καταδικάζω κι εγώ.





nickel said:


> Η εκπόνηση φοιτητικών εργασιών είναι καταδικαστέα...



Το καταδικάζω λοιπόν κι εγώ. Τώρα τους κάναμε τα μούτρα κρέας. 

Μήπως καλύτερα να τους καταδίκαζε κανένα δικαστήριο;


----------



## bernardina (May 10, 2013)

Pericles said:


> Το καταδικάζω λοιπόν κι εγώ. Τώρα τους κάναμε τα μούτρα κρέας.
> Μήπως καλύτερα να τους καταδίκαζε κανένα δικαστήριο;


Tους κατήγγειλε κανείς; Γιατί χλομό το βλέπω να μπαίνει κανας εισαγγελέας στο φατσαμπούκι και να κινείται αυτεπαγγέλτως --ή όπως αλλιώς λέγεται. Πας στοίχημα ότι θα βρεθούν πολλοί να υπερασπιστούν τον "επιχειρηματία;"
Δε θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον αν του τράβαγε μια γερή μήνυση κάποιος υποψήφιος δόκτωρ για αθέμιτο ανταγωνισμό; Δηλαδή, τι -άλλοι ξημεροβραδιάζονται για να βγάλουν ένα ρημάδι κι άλλοι το παίρνουν έτοιμο και μάλιστα με σκόντο, το ένα στα δύο τζάμπα περάστε κόσμε εδώ τα φρέσκα διδακτορικά;
Μέσα στα πλαίσια της καθολικής σιχαμάρας: πληρώνεις "περαστικά" για το δίπλωμα οδήγησης του γιου/της κόρης, για την ηλεκτροδότηση του αυθαιρέτου, για το σβήσιμο της κλήσης... ε, να μην αγοράσεις κι ένα ρημάδι διδακτορικό να βρίσκεται στο παιδί;
Άραγε οι ντενεκέδες με λάδι εξακολουθούν να αποτελούν έγκυρο αντίτιμο;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 10, 2013)

*Πόσο πάει μια πτυχιακή;*

Εταιρίες που αναλαμβάνουν πτυχιακές και μεταπτυχιακές εργασίες έναντι αμοιβής αποκαλύπτει σημερινό δημοσίευμα των Νέων. Σύμφωνα με την εφημερίδα, ανάλογες υπηρεσίες προσφέρονται και σε καθηγητές πανεπιστημίων. Ο δημοσιογράφος της εφημερίδας παρουσιάστηκε ως φοιτητής σε μία από αυτές τις εταιρείες, και συναντήθηκε με γυναίκα η οποία συνέλεξε τα απαραίτητα στοιχεία του πελάτη: θέμα εργασίας, άξονα, βιβλιογραφία (αν υπάρχει) και αριθμό σελίδων. Το κόστος για την εργασία που ζήτησε ο δημοσιογράφος "φοιτητής" ανέρχεται για 30 σελίδες στα 258 ευρώ μαζί με τον ΦΠΑ, ενώ η εταιρία κόβει απόδειξη παροχής υπηρεσιών. Σύμφωνα με το δημοσίευμα δεν είναι μόνο αυτή η εταιρία που αναλαμβάνει την εκπόνηση εργασιών. Η συγκεκριμένη είναι καταχωρημένη στον τηλεφωνικό κατάλογο ως κέντρο οικονομικών μελετών, ενώ άλλη παρέχει υπηρεσίες και σε καθηγητές πανεπιστημίου, αναλαμβάνοντας τη βαθμολόγηση φοιτητικών εργασιών.

Πηγή: lifo (το σχετικό άρθρο στα *Νέα* είναι κλειδωμένο)


----------



## Pericles (May 10, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> *Πόσο πάει μια πτυχιακή;*
> 
> [...]
> 
> Πηγή: lifo (το σχετικό άρθρο στα *Νέα* είναι κλειδωμένο)




Μέσα από το λεωφορείο, πήρε το μάτι μου ένα τέτοιο τίτλο στο πρωτοσέλιδο μιας εφημερίδας στο περίπτερο. Δεν πρόλαβα να δω λεπτομέρειες (τελικά ήταν τα Νέα), αλλά η σκέψη μου ήταν: Κοίτα πλάκα, χτες τα λέγαμε και σήμερα, τσουπ!
Το άρθρο είναι πράγματι κλειδωμένο, αλλά ο τίτλος εμφανίζεται στο πρωτοσέλιδο.
Πάντως πρέπει να πω ότι τα σχόλια αναγνωστών στη σελίδα της Lifo εκπλήσσουν.


----------



## SBE (May 10, 2013)

Φτηνό το μαλλί. Εγώ για 30 σελίδες εργασία (δηλαδή περίπου πεντέξι χιλιάδες λέξεις με σχήματα), θα ζητούσα από χιλιάρικο. Βεβαίως η δικιά μου εργασία θα είχε εγγύηση για το βαθμό και μπορεί να ήταν και δημοσιεύσιμη. Και τώρα που έκανα την τσάμπα διαφήμιση, όποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας στείλει προσωπικό , έχει κανένας κανα τηλέφωνο; Θέλω κάποιον να μου διορθώσει κάτι εργασίες που με βασανίζουν δυο βδομάδες. Είναι τόσο τούβλα οι φοιτητές που ξεκινάω τη διόρθωση και χρειάζομαι διάλειμμα για να συνέρθω και δεν καταφέρνω να τελειώσω εγκαίρως.


----------



## Zazula (May 10, 2013)

Pericles said:


> Μέσα από το λεωφορείο, πήρε το μάτι μου ένα τέτοιο τίτλο στο πρωτοσέλιδο μιας εφημερίδας στο περίπτερο. Δεν πρόλαβα να δω λεπτομέρειες (τελικά ήταν τα Νέα), αλλά η σκέψη μου ήταν: Κοίτα πλάκα, χτες τα λέγαμε και σήμερα, τσουπ!


Τελικά η Λεξιλογία είναι ΠΟΛΥΥΥΥΥ μπροστά!


----------



## Zazula (Jun 16, 2013)

Έλα το αφεντικό τρελάθηκε! https://www.facebook.com/groups/157141457703145/Όλες οι φοιτητικές ΕΡΓΑΣΙΕΣ και ΠΤΥΧΙΑΚΕΣ -30%.

Έμπειρη ομάδα Διδακτορικών φοιτητών και καθηγητών προσφέρουν βοήθεια στην συγγραφή εργασιών και πτυχιακών. Οι υπηρεσίες μας απευθύνονται τόσο σε φοιτητές Ελληνικών Πανεπιστημίων και ΤΕΙ όσο και Βρετανικών για Προπτυχιακές και Μεταπτυχιακές Σπουδές.

*Έχουμε κρατήσει χαμηλά τις τιμές μας λόγο κρίσης, αλλά σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν επηρεάζει την ποιότητα της δουλειάς μας.*​.


Zazula said:


> Η προσφορά "συνδρομής στη συγγραφή" συνεχίζεται: http://www.facebook.com/DeskNET


Βέβαια στην cover photo τους έχουν εξόφθαλμο ορθογραφικό λάθος... :devil:


----------



## bernardina (Jun 16, 2013)

Η ομάδα μας μεγαλώνει ακόμη περισσότερο! Αναζητάμε νέους συνεργάτες για να εκπονήσουν εργασίες και πτυχιακές, λόγο του μεγάλου όγκου εργασιών. Όποιος ενδιαφέρετε, παρακαλώ ας στείλει μήνυμα


----------



## Irini (Jun 16, 2013)

Άνεργη ούσα κάτι χρόνια πριν, κυνηγούσα τις μικρές αγγελίες. Η μικρή αγγελία μιλούσε για βοήθεια φοιτητών και το έκανε να φαίνεται σαν ιδιαίτερο. Για να μην πολυλογώ, με πήραν τηλέφωνο και μου είπαν ότι η δουλειά θα ήταν να γράφω τις εργασίες τους. Φυσικά ως πτωχή πλην τίμια κορασίς ούτε που το σκέφτηκα. Αλλά η μανδάμ στο τηλέφωνο ανάσα δεν έπαιρνε να πω το όχι να ξεμπερδεύουμε.
Τέλος πάντων, μέσα στα άλλα εξωφρενικά, μου λέει στο τέλος ότι, αν χρειαστεί, θα είμαι υποχρεωμένη να κάνω την εργασία από οποιοδήποτε τομέα. Αντί του "όχι" μου βγήκε αυθόρμητα ένα "μα εγώ φιλόλογος είμαι, τι ξέρω από βιολογία παν/μίου;". Η απάντηση απλή: Θα μου δώσει ο φοιτητής την απαραίτητη βιβλιογραφία, κι εγώ δεν θα έχω τίποτ' άλλο να κάνω παρά να διαβάσω τα βιβλία και να γράψω την εργασία. Σε χρόνο ντε τε κιόλας. Ειδικοί my ass.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 16, 2013)

Ειρήνη, τα έχεις μπερδέψει. Έτσι γίνεται η σωστή επιστήμη. Διαβάζεις πέντε βιβλία και γίνεσαι ειδικός. Μετά μπορείς να πηγαίνεις και σε συνέδρια/συμπόσια/ημερίδες.:)


----------



## nickel (Jun 16, 2013)

The Pretender
A specially gifted man, with the ability to instantly master any skill, escapes from a secret agency and travels the country taking on a different jobs and helping strangers.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0115320/combined

Θα μπορούσα να είμαι σε άλλο νήμα, αλλά καλά είμαι κι εδώ. :)


----------



## SBE (Jun 16, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Ειρήνη, τα έχεις μπερδέψει. Έτσι γίνεται η σωστή επιστήμη. Διαβάζεις πέντε βιβλία και γίνεσαι ειδικός. Μετά μπορείς να πηγαίνεις και σε συνέδρια/συμπόσια/ημερίδες.:)



Κορόιδευέ το, Έλλη, αλλά είναι αλήθεια ότι άμα έχεις εξοικειωθεί, μπορείς να γράψεις μια εργασία με ό,τι βιβλιογραφία σου δίνουν. 
Κι αν θες και παραδείγματα, η μικρή αδερφή κάτι φίλων μου, που είχε έρθει Λονδίνο για μεταπτυχιακά σε κάτι καλλιτεχνικό, καμιά σχέση με τα δικά μου, είχε πελαγώσει στην πρώτη της εργασία και επειδή είχε πάθει νευρική κρίση και μας καθυστερούσε την έξοδο, πήρα το βιβλίο, διάβασα το κεφάλαιο στα πεταχτά και με βάση αυτά που είχε εκεί κι αυτά που ήξερα μέσες- άκρες για το θέμα της υπαγόρευσα την εργασία σε μισή ώρα. Πήρε Β+. Φαντάσου να την μελετούσα κιόλας την εργασία (και φαντάσου για τι σοβαρά πανεπιστήμια μιλάμε). Και μια άλλη φορά έκανα μια εργασία κοινωνιολογικού περιεχομένου, την οποία μετά έγραψα μόνη μου, συμβουλευόμενη για το ύφος και το λεξιλόγιο σχετικά πέιπερ, και την έστειλα σε μια γνωστή μου που έκανε κοινωνιολογία να τη διαβάσει για λάθη πριν την υποβάλω για peer-review και το σχόλιό της ήταν ότι αν δεν ήξερε ότι την έγραψα εγώ θα νόμιζε ότι την έγραψε κανένας συνάδερφός της, γιατί είχε και το ύφος και το λεξιλόγιο (και τη δόση ανοησίας, προσθέτω εγώ). 
Επομένως αυτό που ζητάνε αυτοί δεν είναι να είσαι βαθύς γνώστης του αντικειμένου αλλά να μπορείς να γράψεις καλά. Να ξέρεις δηλαδή τι κάνει μια εργασία καλή εργασία. Όλα τα άλλα τα βρίσκεις. 

ΥΓ Και όχι, δεν λέω ότι έχω καμιά ιδιαίτερη ικανότητα, λέω ότι επειδή έχω φάει πολλά χρόνια στην εκπαίδευση έχω συνηθίσει να γράφω εργασίες. 
ΥΓ2 Δεν ενδιαφέρομαι να κάνω τις εργασίες κανενός, γιατί όπως μπορώ εγώ να κάνω μια εργασία μπορούν και τα άλλα τεμπελόσκυλα, να στρωθούν να μάθουν. 
ΥΓ3 Στα πανεπιστήμια δεν σου ζητάνε άμα είσαι απλός φοιτητής να σπρώξεις την επιστήμη δυο βήματα μπροστά, τις πιο πολλές φορές (99% και άνω) σου ζητάνε να διαβάσεις πέντε πράματα και να κάνεις μια σούμα. Πολλές φορές σου τα δίνουν κιόλας, άλλες πρέπει να τα βρεις μόνος σου.


----------



## nickel (Jun 16, 2013)

Εκτός από τη χιουμοριστική παρένθεση του #45, τρεις άνθρωποι λέτε τρία διαφορετικά πράγματα. Η Irini βάζει και την παράμετρο του χρόνου. Ο Helle υπερβάλλει λέγοντας «Μετά μπορείς να πηγαίνεις και σε συνέδρια/συμπόσια/ημερίδες». Η SBE περιγράφει κάτι που λίγοι μπορούν να κάνουν. Και μπορούν να το κάνουν με εργασίες στα πρώτα στάδια μιας ειδικότητας, όχι όταν η εργασία προϋποθέτει γνώσεις έξω από τη βιβλιογραφία.


----------



## SBE (Jun 16, 2013)

Οι εργασίες με γνώσεις που δεν βρίσκονται στη βιβλιογραφία στηρίζονται σε πειράματα, μελέτες, έρευνα κλπ που είναι πολλή δουλειά και υπό ΚΣ δεν στην κάνει αυτή τη δουλειά άλλος (κι όσοι υπόσχονται τέτοια δεν ξέρω πως τα πραγματοποιούν, ίσως είναι αυτό που λέει η Ειρήνη- δεν είναι "ειδικοί"). 

Από την άλλη, μου κάνει εντύπωση πόσο εύκολα ικανοποιούνται οι φοιτητές που βρίσκονται στην ανάγκη να ζητήσουν βοήθεια. Η μικρή αδερφή που πήρε το Β+ έμεινε πολύ ευχαριστημένη, εγώ ίσως δεν θα ήμουνα ευχαριστημένη. Ίσως γιατί είναι καλύτερος ένας βαθμός, ό,τι να'ναι, από το μηδέν. 

ΥΓ Νίκελ, δε νομίζω ότι είναι και τόσο σπάνιο χάρισμα αυτό που περιγράφω.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 16, 2013)

Σε σοβαρές επιστήμες και πανεπιστήμια, αυτό που ζητάνε συνήθως οι εργασίες δεν είναι σούμα της βιβλιογραφίας αλλά ένα από τα ακόλουθα:

1. υποθετικά case studies, που συνοδεύονται από υπολογισμούς
2. κριτική
3. literature review

Και τα τρία απαιτούν να έχεις ήδη πάρει κάποιες γνώσεις, εκτός κι αν μιλάμε για εργασία α΄ εξαμήνου. Αν δεν μπορείς να αξιοποιήσεις γνώσεις ή μεθόδους που διδάχθηκες, δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να κάνεις εργασία που να έχει βάση. Πρώτα απ' όλα δεν θα ξέρεις να αξιολογήσεις τι είναι σημαντικό από την βιβλιογραφία, τι είναι ύπουλα αμφισβητήσιμο, τι είναι καθιερωμένη πρακτική και γνώση και τι όχι καθώς και τι ακριβώς ζητάει η εργασία. Εκτός κι αν έχεις τον άπειρο χρόνο να διδαχθείς τις βασικές αρχές της επιστήμης και να τις αφομοιώσεις.

Υπενθυμίζω ότι μιλάμε για σοβαρά πανεπιστήμια και σχολές, αλλιώς συμφωνώ, μπορείς να γράψεις σαχλαμπούχλες και να την βγάλεις καθαρή.


----------



## daeman (Jun 16, 2013)

SBE said:


> Κορόιδευέ το, Έλλη, αλλά είναι αλήθεια ότι άμα έχεις εξοικειωθεί, μπορείς να γράψεις μια εργασία με ό,τι βιβλιογραφία σου δίνουν.
> ...
> Επομένως αυτό που ζητάνε αυτοί δεν είναι να είσαι βαθύς γνώστης του αντικειμένου αλλά να μπορείς να γράψεις καλά. Να ξέρεις δηλαδή τι κάνει μια εργασία καλή εργασία. Όλα τα άλλα τα βρίσκεις.
> ...





nickel said:


> Εκτός από τη χιουμοριστική παρένθεση του #45, τρεις άνθρωποι λέτε τρία διαφορετικά πράγματα. Η Irini βάζει και την παράμετρο του χρόνου. Ο Helle υπερβάλλει λέγοντας «Μετά μπορείς να πηγαίνεις και σε συνέδρια/συμπόσια/ημερίδες». Η SBE περιγράφει κάτι που λίγοι μπορούν να κάνουν. Και μπορούν να το κάνουν με εργασίες στα πρώτα στάδια μιας ειδικότητας, όχι όταν η εργασία προϋποθέτει γνώσεις έξω από τη βιβλιογραφία.



Εγώ πάντως, μετά τις αστεριξολογικές σπουδές μου - αντικείμενο του οποίου είμαι βαθύς γνώστης (ντιπ, καταντίπ) - ειδικεύτηκα στην κρανιοχειρουργική (το magnum opus μου στις Homunculus Sciences, που αποτέλεσε το κύριο θέμα σχετικού πληνεδρίου, είχε τίτλο Traumatic brain injuries in illustrated literature: experience from a series of over 700 head injuries in the Asterix comic books) και τώρα σκέφτομαι να ξεκινήσω τη μουσικολογική νευροψυχιατρική. Βρήκα και τον τίτλο της διπλωματικής μου, την οποία έχω κληθεί ήδη να παρουσιάσω σε ειδικά οργανωμένη νυχτερίδα: The effects of cacophony in human interaction during Gaulish symposiums: the deafinitive study. 

Γιατί, η Νατάσα καλύτερη είναι;


----------



## SBE (Jun 16, 2013)

Έλλη, οι πιο πολλές εργασίες είναι της μιας εβδομάδας- σου δίνει το θέμα τώρα και σου λέει φέρτο σε μια βδομάδα. Πόσο απαιτητικές να είναι; 
Επιπλέον ίσως ξεχνάς ότι η ικανότητα να κάνεις βιβλιογραφική ή άλλη έρευνα και να γράφεις κριτικές εκθέσεις και να κάνεις προτάσεις και να βγάζεις συμπεράσματα είναι απαίτηση σε πολλά επαγγέλματα. Ίσως όχι στον κλάδο σου και στον κλάδο μου.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 16, 2013)

SBE said:


> Από την άλλη, μου κάνει εντύπωση πόσο εύκολα ικανοποιούνται οι φοιτητές που βρίσκονται στην ανάγκη να ζητήσουν βοήθεια. Η μικρή αδερφή που πήρε το Β+ έμεινε πολύ ευχαριστημένη, εγώ ίσως δεν θα ήμουνα ευχαριστημένη. Ίσως γιατί είναι καλύτερος ένας βαθμός, ό,τι να'ναι, από το μηδέν.


Ακριβώς αυτό λέει κι η δική μου εμπειρία: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?10282-%CE%9C%CE%B5%CF%84%CE%B1%CF%86%CF%81%CE%AC%CF%83%CE%B5%CE%B9%CF%82-%CE%BA%CE%B1%CE%B9-%CF%80%CF%84%CF%85%CF%87%CE%B9%CE%B1%CE%BA%CE%AD%CF%82-%CE%B1%CF%80%CF%8C-%CE%B5%CE%B9%CE%B4%CE%B9%CE%BA%CE%BF%CF%8D%CF%82-%CE%BC%CE%B5-%CE%B1%CF%80%CF%8C%CE%BB%CF%85%CF%84%CE%B7-%CE%B5%CF%87%CE%B5%CE%BC%CF%8D%CE%B8%CE%B5%CE%B9%CE%B1&p=174229&viewfull=1#post174229


----------



## Zazula (Jul 2, 2013)

Στην αρχή νόμισα πως ήταν τρολιά, αλλά όχι! https://www.facebook.com/groups/501111816569178/permalink/674496649230693/ Μετά το σινεμά, η πραγματικότητα ξεπερνά πλέον και το τρόλινγκ!


----------



## Earion (Jul 2, 2013)

Υπέροχος! Με αφήνει άναυδο η ανεμελιά του, mg: και επιπλέον έχει και την προπέτεια να δικαιολογεί την πράξη του! :angry:
Επειδή προβάλλει δικαιολογίες περί προσφοράς ευκαιριών σε ανέργους, ας του πει κάποιος ότι αυτός ο ίδιος είναι το πρόβλημα του οποίου διαφημίζει τη λύση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 2, 2013)

Να μεταφέρω όμως και μια απάντηση που βρίσκω πολύ σωστή:



> Εγώ συμφωνώ [...] Γι' αυτό ακριβώς και οι τάξεις μου 100% είναι No Homework και 100% ο βαθμός τους εξαρτάται από εξετάσεις στην τάξη... Για να ξέρω ποιός γράφει τι... και να μην έχουν εργασία "εταιρείες"/άτομα που ο σκοπός τους είναι η παραγωγή "πτυχιούχων" άσχετων με το θέμα τους. Γιατί εγώ θέλω όταν θα κτίσω το σπίτι μου ο αρχιτέκτονας και ο πολιτικός μηχανικός να μην έχουν πτυχία που τα πήραν με την βοήθεια του [...] και να νιώθω σίγουρος ότι δεν θα με πλακώσει.


----------



## SBE (Jul 2, 2013)

Καλές οι εξετάσεις, αλλά υπάρχει σοβαρός λόγος που δίνονται εργασίες στους φοιτητές: να μάθουν να ερευνούν και να γράφουν. 
Το θέμα είναι τι κάνουμε με τη νοοτροπία της ευκολίας, η οποία προφανώς δεν ξεκινάει στο πανεπιστήμιο αλλά την ημέρα που ο μαθητής έχει το πρώτο του φροντιστήριο, που ξεκινάει ακόμα κι από το δημοτικό σε μερικές περιπτώσεις.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 2, 2013)

Κακές οι εξετάσεις και θα προτιμούσα όλα τα μαθήματα να είναι μόνο εργασίες (αν και προτιμώ ένα τελείως διαφορετικό μοντέλο). Υπάρχουν τρόποι να είναι μοναδικές οι εργασίες ανάμεσα στους φοιτητές. Σου μένει να διασφαλίσεις ότι τις έκαναν οι ίδιοι, αλλά αυτό το πρόβλημα το έχεις και με τις εξετάσεις, όσο σφιχτή επιτήρηση κι αν κάνεις.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 10, 2014)

Στο στόχαστρο του ΣΔΟΕ έχουν μπει οι εταιρίες που πουλάνε πτυχιακές εργασίες.

Η έρευνα έχει ξεκινήσει εδώ και δέκα μέρες περίπου και όπως αναφέρουν οι πρώτες πληροφορίες οι εταιρίες πώλησης... πτυχίων έχουν εξαπλωθεί και στο εξωτερικό. Ειδικότερα οι πληροφορίες από το ΣΔΟΕ αναφέρουν ότι οι εταιρίες προσφέρουν σε Έλληνες φοιτητές του εξωτερικού πτυχιακές εργασίες έναντι 5.000 ευρώ τις οποίες βέβαια οι φοιτητές θα τις παρουσιάσουν ως δικές τους στα πανεπιστήμια που φοιτούν. Χαρακτηριστικό είναι το απόσπασμα της διαφήμισης μια τέτοιας εταιρίας: «Το άρτιο δίκτυο συνεργατών μας μπορεί να σας βοηθήσει σε εργασίες προπτυχιακού και μεταπτυχιακού επιπέδου, σε εργασίες πτυχιακές, σε διπλωματικές, σε στατιστικές μελέτες, στα Ελληνικά, στα Αγγλικά, στα Γαλλικά, στα Γερμανικά και στα Ιταλικά, παρέχοντάς πολύτιμες συμβουλές και δίνοντάς όλες τις απαραίτητες κατευθύνσεις».
Η έρευνα του ΣΔΟΕ έχει εστιαστεί σε τρεις τέτοιες εταιρίες που δραστηριοποιούνται στην χώρα καθώς οι πρώτες εκτιμήσεις κάνουν λόγο για διακίνηση αρκετού μαύρου χρήματος στην όλη υπόθεση. Οι εταιρίες αυτές, όπως διαφημίζονται, μπορούν αν πληρωθούν, να φτιάξουν κατά παραγγελία πτυχιακές εργασίες, διπλωματικές εργασίες, προπτυχιακές εργασίες και μεταπτυχιακές διατριβές. Οι τιμές όπως αναφέρουν οι πληροφορίες κυμαίνονται από 1.200 ευρώ μέχρι και δύο χιλιάδες ευρώ ανάλογα με τις απαιτήσεις του πελάτη και με τον αριθμό των σελίδων της κάθε εργασίας. Επίσης οι εταιρίες αυτές προσφέρονται να δώσουν τα... φώτα τους και στους σπουδαστές ιδιωτικών κολλεγίων αλλά και σε φοιτητές των ανοικτών πανεπιστημίων όπου εκεί βέβαια τα πράγματα είναι ακόμη πιο εύκολα γι αυτούς.

Όπως αναφέρουν οι πηγές από το ΣΔΟΕ *τις εταιρίες έχουν δημιουργήσει καθηγητές των ΑΕΙ και ΤΕΙ τους οποίους βοηθούν κάποιοι φοιτητές ή τελειόφοιτοι που έχουν επιλέξει οι ίδιοι για να κάνουν την γραφική δουλειά. Το αστείο βέβαια στην όλη υπόθεση είναι ότι οι ίδιοι καθηγητές που εξετάζουν τους φοιτητές είναι τα ίδια άτομα που τους γράφουν και τις εργασίες τους.* «Ήθελα να ήξερα τι βαθμό θα βάλει ο καθηγητής στην εργασία του φοιτητή του όταν διαπιστώσει ότι αυτή έχει γραφτεί από τον ίδιο και ο φοιτητής του είναι πελάτης του;» αναρωτιέται στέλεχος του ΣΔΟΕ.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 10, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Στην αρχή νόμισα πως ήταν τρολιά, αλλά όχι! https://www.facebook.com/groups/501111816569178/permalink/674496649230693/ Μετά το σινεμά, η πραγματικότητα ξεπερνά πλέον και το τρόλινγκ!


screenshot έχεις; διότι η δημοσίευση δεν εμφανίζεται πλέον.


----------



## seaofdreams (Mar 12, 2014)

Έμεινα άφωνη (όχι για πολύ) όταν σε συγγενικό σπίτι από το οποίο επέστρεψα μόλις τώρα, δήλωσε μια μητέρα (θεία της εορτάζουσας) ότι η κόρη της δεν θα μπορέσει να έρθει γιατί γράφει μια εργασία. 
Τη ρωτάμε λοιπόν γνωρίζοντας ότι η κόρη της έχει τελειώσει μόνο το λύκειο και δεν σπουδάζει αυτή τη στιγμή: 
-Τί εργασία;
και απαντάει: 
-Έχει αναλάβει μια εργασία για μια φοιτήτρια, μέσω του φροντιστηρίου που δουλεύει, πάνω στη νευρική ανορεξία :curse: αλλά μάλλον θα πρέπει να τη βοηθήσω κι εγώ! :angry:
Της λέω κι εγώ λοιπόν:
-Θα μου είχε κάνει εντύπωση αυτό που είπατε αλλά το συζητάγανε σε ένα φόρουμ (είδες κύριε Zazula; ) και το διάβαζα πριν έρθω.
Μα καλά, ξέρει για το αντικείμενο η κόρη σας;
-Έχει δεί πολλά βιντεάκια στο γιουτιούμπ  και να φανταστείς τόσος κόπος για 50 ευρώ! Της τη δώσανε τελευταία στιγμή και θα πρέπει να τη βοηθήσω κι εγώ για να την τελειώσει!

Τα σχόλια δικά σας...!!!!!


----------



## SBE (Mar 13, 2014)

Εργασία υποσχέθηκαν. Δεν υποσχεθηκαν αξιόλογη εργασία.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 13, 2014)

Μου θύμισες γνωστό μου κύριο που όταν ήταν αγοράκι, έβαζε τη μαμά του να του γράφει τις εργασίες στο σχολείο και της έλεγε: γράφε γρήγορα, και με δικά μου γράμματα!!! 

Δεν ξέρω τι του χρέωνε η μαμά.


----------



## SBE (Mar 13, 2014)

Τώρα μου θύμισες ότι όταν ήμουνα στο δημοτικό με έβαλε η δασκάλα να γράψω εκατό φορές "δεν θα ξαναμιλήσω στην τάξη" και έδωσα τη δουλειά υπεργολαβία στη γιαγιά μου. :lol::lol:

ΥΓ ήμουνα φλύαρο από μικρό με αποτέλεσμα τα 10 από τα 12 χρόνια του σχολείου να κάθομαι μόνη μου


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 13, 2014)

Μια φορά με ρώτησε ο καθηγητής αν βοήθησα την αδερφή μου να γράψει μια εργασία και του απάντησα όχι. Εκείνος διαπίστωσε όμως ότι του είχα πει ψέματα και μ' έβαλε να γράψω την εξής τιμωρία: "Άλλοτε δεν θα ψεύδομαι, και δη ασυστόλως."


----------



## Zazula (Mar 13, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Μια φορά με ρώτησε ο καθηγητής αν βοήθησα την αδερφή μου να γράψει μια εργασία και του απάντησα όχι. Εκείνος διαπίστωσε όμως ότι του είχα πει ψέματα και μ' έβαλε να γράψω την εξής τιμωρία: "Άλλοτε δεν θα ψεύδομαι, και δη ασυστόλως."


Είδες πόσες λέξεις γλίτωσες με την καθαρεύουσα; Υποτιτλιστής ήταν κι απέφευγε τους πολλούς χαρακτήρες; :)


----------



## daeman (Mar 13, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Μια φορά με ρώτησε ο καθηγητής αν βοήθησα την αδερφή μου να γράψει μια εργασία και του απάντησα όχι. Εκείνος διαπίστωσε όμως ότι του είχα πει ψέματα και μ' έβαλε να γράψω την εξής τιμωρία: "Άλλοτε δεν θα ψεύδομαι, και δη ασυστόλως."





Zazula said:


> Είδες πόσες λέξεις γλίτωσες με την καθαρεύουσα; Υποτιτλιστής ήταν κι απέφευγε τους πολλούς χαρακτήρες; :)



Όχι, δάσκαλος, κι απέτρεπε τους κακούς χαρακτήρες. ;)

_Άλλοτε δεν θα ψεύδομαι, και δη ασυστόλως. _(7 λέξεις, 41 χαρακτήρες με τα κενά)

_Δε θα ξαναπώ ψέματα, και μάλιστα ξετσίπωτα. _(7 λέξεις, 43 χαρακτήρες με τα κενά)

_Δεν ξαναλέω ψέματα, και μάλιστα ξετσίπωτα._ (6 λέξεις, 42 χαρακτήρες με τα κενά)

_Πριτς που θα ξαναπώ ψέματα_, _ξεδιάντροπα!_ (6 λέξεις, 40 χαρακτήρες με τα κενά)


----------



## bernardina (May 13, 2014)

Επιτέλους, άρχισαν να κόβονται κώ... κεφάλια.

Πουλούσε πανεπιστημιακές εργασίες μέσω facebook.

Εναν άνδρα, ηλικίας 47 ετών, που εμπορευόταν μέσω facebook πανεπιστημιακές και διπλωματικές εργασίες, συνέλαβε η Δίωξη Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος. Σε βάρος του σχηματίστηκε δικογραφία για το αδίκημα της άμεσης συνέργειας σε ψευδή αναφορά στην Αρχή.

Σύμφωνα με την αστυνομία, ο συλληφθείς αναλάμβανε την εκπόνηση και επιμέλεια πανεπιστημιακών εργασιών έναντι αμοιβής. Από την έρευνα προέκυψε ότι ο 47χρονος συνεργαζόταν τουλάχιστον με 108 άτομα, τους οποίους χρησιμοποιούσε ως συντάκτες των εργασιών.

Επιπλέον, διαπιστώθηκε ότι είχαν εκδηλώσει ενδιαφέρον για την εκπόνηση πανεπιστημιακών, πτυχιακών και μεταπτυχιακών διπλωματικών εργασιών, τις οποίες και παρέλαβαν, διακόσια άτομα, ενώ το κέρδος και το «πελατολόγιο» θα προκύψει από την περαιτέρω ανάλυση των ψηφιακών πειστηρίων.

Ενδεικτικά, από τα μέχρι στιγμής στοιχεία προκύπτει ότι οι διπλωματικές εργασίες αφορούν στις ειδικότητες των Πανεπιστημιακών Σχολών:

- Διοίκηση Ανθρωπίνου Δυναμικού

- Πνευματικά Δικαιώματα

- Πληροφορική

- Εμπορία- Διαφήμιση

- Διεθνείς Οικονομικές Σχέσεις

- Διοίκηση Επιχειρήσεων

- Τουριστικά

- Νευρολογία- Νευροφυσιολογία

- Ιστορία

- Προσχολική Εκπαίδευση

- Μarketing

- Internet και Γεωργία

- Βιομηχανικά Απόβλητα

- Δυναμική Κατασκευών

- Νεοελληνική Γλώσσα

- Εργασιακό Άγχος

- Φιλολογία

- Ανανεώσιμες Πηγές Ενέργειας

- Φυσικό Αέριο

Τα κατασχεθέντα ψηφιακά πειστήρια θα αποσταλούν στη Διεύθυνση Εγκληματολογικών Ερευνών για εργαστηριακή εξέταση.

Το προανακριτικό υλικό στο οποίο συμπεριλαμβάνεται και ο ονομαστικός κατάλογος των φοιτητών, που αγόρασαν την διπλωματική εργασία τους, αλλά και των συντακτών των εν λόγω εργασιών, θα υποβληθεί στην Εισαγγελία Πρωτοδικών Αθηνών.

Καλή αρχή και καλή συνέχεια.


----------



## SBE (May 13, 2014)

Kαλά όλα αυτά, αλλά σκέφτομαι ότι δεν υπάρχει λογικά νόμος που να μου απαγορέυει να καθίσω να φτιάξω μια πτυχιακή εργασια για την πλάκα μου, χωρίς να είμαι φοιτητρια. Ούτε υπάρχει ελπίζω νόμος που να μου απαγορεύει να πουλάω τις εργασίες μου όπου θέλω ή να τις μοιράζω στη λαϊκή ή να τις βάζω στο σάιτ μου. Γιατί τότε είναι παράνομο και το βιβλιο που είχα όταν ήμουνα στο γυμνάσιο με υποδείγματα εκθέσεων. 
Η ευθύνη είναι κανονικά αυτού που χρησιμοποιεί την υπηρεσία κατά παράβαση των κανόνων του πανεπιστημίου του. Και ελπίζω το πελατολόγιο του τύπου αυτού να οδηγήσει σε καμιά διαγραφή ή κανένα μηδενισμό για να φοβηθεί κανένας.


----------



## bernardina (May 13, 2014)

Το βιβλίο εκθέσεων καθόταν και σ' την έγραφε επ' αμοιβή και την περνούσες λάθρα για δικιά σου; Πού στην οργή ήταν αυτό το βιβλίο όταν το χρειαζόμουνα;


----------



## SBE (May 13, 2014)

Μπορούσε να μου την έγραφε την έκθεση επ'αμοιβή αυτός που μου έκανε φροντιστηριο έκθεση. Ή να αντέγραφα όλοκληρα αποσπάσματα από το βιβλιο. 
Και τα δύο είναι αντιγραφή για μένα, όχι για αυτόν που γράφει την έκθεση- και τιμωρείται αυτός που κάνει την αντιγραφή.


----------



## Zazula (May 13, 2014)

bernardina said:


> Σε βάρος του σχηματίστηκε δικογραφία για το αδίκημα της άμεσης συνέργειας σε ψευδή αναφορά στην Αρχή.


Αν κατάλαβα καλά το κατηγορητήριο είναι για άμεση συνέργεια σε αδίκημα του Άρθρου 225 παρ. 2 ΠΚ: «Με φυλάκιση τουλάχιστον ενός έτους ή με χρηματική ποινή τιμωρείται όποιος, σε κάθε άλλη περίπτωση, όταν εξετάζεται από κάποια αρχή ή από εξουσιοδοτημένο όργανο της ή όταν αναφέρεται σε αυτήν, εκθέτει εν γνώσει του ψέματα ή αρνείται ή αποκρύπτει την αλήθεια.»


----------



## bernardina (May 14, 2014)

Κι επίσης θα είχε ενδιαφέρον αν κάποια στιγμή μαθαίναμε πόσες από αυτές τις πτυχιακές εργασίες χρησιμοποιήθηκαν ως ψευδή δικαιολογητικά για τους γνωστούς διορισμούς μέσω ΑΣΕΠ που σκάνε κάθε τόσο.


----------



## Palavra (May 14, 2014)

Να δεις πόσες θα χρησιμοποιήθηκαν από υποψήφιους διδάκτορες...


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 14, 2014)

Λες να κινδυνεύουν τα εφτά δοκτοράτα μου;:devil::inno:


----------



## Palavra (May 14, 2014)

Εσύ είσαι ορίτζιναλ ντόκτορ, δεν έχεις ανάγκη. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 14, 2014)

(φενγκ) σούι γκένερις


----------



## daeman (May 14, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> (φενγκ) σούι γκένερις



(Fake) Sue him, in general. 
ηχητικά συνειρμική απόδοση


----------



## Alexandra (May 14, 2014)

Από τις φωτογραφίες που κυκλοφόρησαν στο Διαδίκτυο, μαθαίνουμε ότι ο κύριος που προσφέρει τις πτυχιακές και τις διπλωματικές δεν έχει και πολύ καλές σχέσεις με την ορθογραφία, αφού γράφει ότι η "εξώφληση" της εργασίας "εκκρεμή". Επίσης μαθαίνουμε ότι ένας από τους πελάτες λέγεται Χρήστος Τάτος. Μάλλον δεν έχει ικανότητες χάκερ ο ρεπόρτερ της Espresso.


----------



## SBE (May 14, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Αν κατάλαβα καλά το κατηγορητήριο είναι για άμεση συνέργεια σε αδίκημα του Άρθρου 225 παρ. 2 ΠΚ: «Με φυλάκιση τουλάχιστον ενός έτους ή με χρηματική ποινή τιμωρείται όποιος, σε κάθε άλλη περίπτωση, όταν εξετάζεται από κάποια αρχή ή από εξουσιοδοτημένο όργανο της ή όταν αναφέρεται σε αυτήν, εκθέτει εν γνώσει του ψέματα ή αρνείται ή αποκρύπτει την αλήθεια.»



Now it makes sense. 

Το πρόβλημα ποιό είναι; Ότι την τύχη των φοιτητών θα την αποφασίσουν (σωστά κατά τη γνώμη μου) τα τμήματά τους, κι εκεί ενώ η συνεδρίαση θα ξεκινήσει με αυστηρότητα και πράσινα άλογα στο τέλος θα τους πιάσει πονοψυχιά και θα την γλυτώσουν οι φοιτητές. 
Να εξηγήσω ότι "γλυτώνω" σημαίνει ότι θα τους ζητήσουν να ξαναϋποβάλουν τις εργασίες τους ή θα τους μηδενίσουν, ενώ κανονικά θα έπρεπε να τους διώξουν από το πανεπιστήμιο. 
Πριν χρόνια είχαν πιάσει στο ΕΜΠ φοιτητή ο οποίος είχε μπει με τις ειδικές διατάξεις λόγω αναπηρίας, ο οποίος πλαστογραφούσε συστηματικά τις υπογραφές των καθηγητών και πήγαινε στη γραμματεία ψευδείς επιστολές αναθεώρησης της βαθμολογίας του προς τα πάνω. Εκμεταλλευόταν δηλαδή την εμπιστοσύνη που του είχαν οι υπάλληλοι και πήγαινε κάθε φορά σε διαφορετικό υπάλληλο για να μην τον υποψιαστούνε. Έτσι ήταν αριστούχος. Κι όταν τον πιάσανε αντί να τον διαγράψουν από το πανεπιστήμιο, όπως έπρεπε να είχαν κάνει γιατί μιλάμε για ποινικό αδίκημα πλέον, είπαν να του δώσουν άλλη μια ευκαιρία. 
Είμαστε ή δεν είμαστε πονόψυχος λαός;
Βεβαίως εγώ ίσως είμαι αυστηρή, γιατί όλοι απειλούν ότι άμα σε πιάσουν θα σε διαγράψουν, αλλά όταν έρθει η ώρα της διαγραφής, όλοι αποφασίζουν να δώσουν άλλη μια ευκαιρία στον εν πολλαίς αμαρτίαις περιπεσόντα φοιτητή. Το ίδιο γίνεται και στο ΗΒ στα πανεπιστήμια.


----------



## dharvatis (May 15, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Από τις φωτογραφίες που κυκλοφόρησαν στο Διαδίκτυο, μαθαίνουμε ότι ο κύριος που προσφέρει τις πτυχιακές και τις διπλωματικές δεν έχει και πολύ καλές σχέσεις με την ορθογραφία, αφού γράφει ότι η "εξώφληση" της εργασίας "εκκρεμή"


Άδικα τον κατηγόρησες τον άνθρωπο: η «εξώφληση» δεν «εκκρεμή» αλλά «εκρεμμή», παρότι παραδόθηκε τη σωστή «Ημε/νία» :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Alexandra (May 15, 2014)

dharvatis said:


> Άδικα τον κατηγόρησες τον άνθρωπο: η «εξώφληση» δεν «εκκρεμή» αλλά «εκρεμμή», παρότι παραδόθηκε τη σωστή «Ημε/νία» :-D :-D :-D


Σωστά! Φαντάσου ότι το μάτι μου δεν είδε τα ΔΥΟ λάθη στην ίδια λέξη, έμεινε μόνο στο ένα. :)


----------



## Zazula (Jul 6, 2014)

Hint: Αναζητήστε εταιρίες «υποστήριξης σπουδών»· θα διαπιστώσετε επίσης ότι ο εν λόγω σκοπός είναι, ως φαίνεται, νόμιμος καθότι περιλαμβάνεται στα σχετικά ΦΕΚ σύστασης.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 6, 2014)

Υποψιάζομαι ότι μπορεί μεν ο σκοπός να είναι νόμιμος, όμως δεν ανταποκρίνεται στις προσφερόμενες υπηρεσίες, που ίσως το έχουν παρακάνει λίγο στη διεύρυνση της έννοιας...


----------



## Zazula (Jul 6, 2014)

Έχει και τιμές. :)


----------



## Palavra (Jul 6, 2014)

Τώρα κοντά σας και για το ΕΑΠ!


----------



## Zazula (Jul 6, 2014)

To EAΠ, καθότι έχεις πέντε γραπτές εργασίες ανά μάθημα, συνιστά εξαίρετη πηγή εισοδήματος στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση.


----------



## SBE (Jul 7, 2014)

Υποτίθεται ότι την ανοιχτή εκπαίδευση πας γιατί θες πραγματικά να μάθεις και δεν έχεις απαραίτητα τη νοοτροπία του 18χρονου που βαριέται αλλά κάνει το χατήρι των γονιών του. 

Γενικά πάντως το έχουμε ξεφτιλίσει το θέμα στην Ελλάδα με την παιδεία και τη βοήθεια που θέλουμε για παιδεία. Η πρώτη αντίδραση μόλις ακούμε εξετάσεις είναι φροντιστήριο, και όπως φαίνεται, η πρώτη αντίδραση όταν ακούμε εργασία είναι αγοραπωλησία. 

Σε ένα φεϊσμπουκικό γκρουπ που συμμετέχω, όπου Έλληνες ζητούν πληροφορίες για μετεγκατάσταση στο ΗΒ, πριν λίγες μέρες κάποιος ζήτησε μαθηματικό για να του κάνει μερικά μαθήματα εντατικά για να δώσει το τεστ αριθμητισμού για δασκάλους (μέσης εκπαίδευσης). Το τεστ αυτό το δίνουν όσοι θέλουν να εκπαιδευτούν σαν δάσκαλοι. Αυτό δεν το είχα ξανακούσει (το φροντιστήριο για τέτοιο τεστ). Από περιέργεια πήγα και κοίταξα παλιότερα τεστ και είδα ότι οι ερωτήσεις ήταν π.χ. _θέλεις να κάνεις ένα πείραμα χημείας στην τάξη και χρειάζεσαι 100 ml ξίδι ανά μαθητή. Έχεις 23 μαθητές. Το ξίδι το πουλάνε σε μπουκάλια των 1000ml. Πόσα μπουκάλια πρέπει να αγοράσεις; _ Και, ναι, υπάρχει άνθρωπος, και μάλιστα υποψήφιος δάσκαλος, που είδε αυτή την ερώτηση και σκέφτηκε ότι χρειάζεται φροντιστήριο.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 29, 2018)

Υπολόγισα ότι με λιγότερο από είκοσι κιλοντάλαρζ μπορώ να έχω διδακτορικό 240 σελίδων σε 24 ώρες: https://essayoneday.com/ Χμ, ελκυστικό!


----------



## SBE (Apr 30, 2018)

Εξαιρετικό. 
Δεν έχω ιδέα πώς γίνεται αυτός ο άθλος σε 24 ώρες, ούτε καν στις θεωρητικές επιστήμες.


----------



## SBE (Apr 30, 2018)

Πάντως για να συνεχίσω την παλιότερη συζήτηση, πέρσι το καλοκαίρι, την εποχή της απελπισίας για όσους έχουν να κάνουν πτυχιακές πέτυχα κάτι απελπισμένα πιτσιρίκια που έψαχναν κάποιον να τους γράψει την εργασία σε θέμα τουριστικές σπουδές. Η ιδέα να την κάνουνε μόνα τους δεν τους είχε περάσει καθόλου από το μυαλό. Μπήκα στον πειρασμό να τους πω 3000, υπολόγισα ότι θα μου πάρει για μια εργασία μια βδομάδα γεμάτη. Δεν ξέρω αν θα τα δίνανε, πάντως υπολόγισα ότι τόσο θα με έπαιρνε γιατί θα έπρεπε να μάθω λίγο το αντικείμενο. Τι άλλαξε από το 2014 που έβγαινα από τα ρούχα μου όταν άκουγα τέτοια; Μόνο το ότι είδα από ακόμα πιο κοντά το σύστημα και απελπίστηκα.


----------

